# Pippin in Heat



## chis4ever (Jun 6, 2011)

My 9 month old Pippin is having her first heat. I've never dealt with this before as all my chis have been spayed much earlier. I held back on spaying her because she is just 2 pounds, 11 oz. 
Now I am out of town until mid-September. I don't want to get her spayed by anyone but her regular vet, especially since my vet specializes in taking care of very little dogs. I could get her spayed here, but do I risk it? I don't have a regular vet in this town.
All my other dogs are spayed/neutered. My yard is totally fenced and I supervise the dogs all the time. There are no other dogs in this neighborhood. 
Any advice for me? 
Worried mom of little Pippin...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going through the same thing with my Twiggy, though this isn't her first heat. You really shouldn't get them spayed until two months after their heat as by then all the extra blood is gone from their reproductive organs and it is safer to do surgery. So waiting until you get back is fine. You will have to put up with her in heat for 4 weeks. I have Twiggy away from the males as they can get very stupid, even with them being neutered. She's nearing the end of her heat, so the males are even more frantic to get to her. A neutered dog can still tie with a girl. And they start getting snarky with each other. I did have Twiggy in the pen at ground level, but yesterday, Tico started trying to attack any male that walked by her pen, including Bouncer, the lab/pit mix. Kinda scary seeing a 4 1/2 pound dog choosing on a 55 pound pit mix. Thank goodness Bouncer is so laid back. Tico actually grabbed Smoke by the lip, but didn't hurt him at all. So, Twiggy in now in a crate on top of the tv stand.


----------



## chis4ever (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I so appreciate it since I have zero experience with this. BTW Twiggy is so CUTE!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

No problem, that's how you learn.  Thank you, my Twiggy's a little one, too, she's 2 years old and 2 pounds 14 oz. She has other problems, but I'm going in once she's far enough out of this heat and see about getting her spayed. I think I've found a vet willing to try to spay her.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its really not advisable to spay her while she is in heat, so, waiting until you get home isn't a problem as it's HIGHLY UNLIKELY she will come into heat again before you get home to your regular vet  Once she is out of heat, your worries are over for usually 6ish months.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i laughed out loud on seeing little twiggy on the tv furniture so funny youve for sure got your hands full


----------

